# Canada Lens Rentals



## CousinMadness (Mar 27, 2010)

I've recently started this venture for photographers in Canada. Until  recently the big stuff was very difficult to acquire.

We are based in London Ontario, Canada. We ship as far as it is  economical for you. If you are reasonably local you are welcome to come  and pick-up. 3 day Fri Sat Sun, weekly or what have you.

We have the big stuff, EF500 f4.0, EF400 f2.8 & EF300 f2.8.

canadalensrentals.ca

All right eh?


----------

